# How to repair holes in handmade socks...well here is a good video!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is my first try at it. I had cleaned the fleece, carded it and spun it into two ply. Then knit knee high socks out of the alpaca yarn and added sequins on the white cuff. One of them got a couple holes and no way was I going to not save them! I have sewed some before but this time I used a nice machine spun alpaca to knit in a patch. As for where, of course on the bottom of the sock. I had used all of the yarn on this pair I had spun so had to use a yarn I had. Now I can wear em again! Just in time for winter!!!


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

My Ma used to darn socks regularly.

In fact, I got into the survivalist mode of thinking one evening in the mid 50s while she was darning and I at age 7 was watching a documentary on WWII on TV. They were showing footage of peasant villagers fleeing town with all their possessions on their donkeys or own backs as the invading armies were approaching...I asked Ma. "If they leave home, how will they eat?"...Without looking up from her darning, she sagely said, "They'll just head for the hills." as if that would solve the problem....I pondered that for a moment, and it didn't take long to realize, that we lived in Chicago. We ain;t got no hills. Where would we go if there was ever a war here?...The die was cast.

While we were building our house here in the sticks in WI, we lived in a trailer. No clothes washer. Going to the laundromat in town periodically, it quickly became apparent that it was cheaper to throw out used socks and underwear and buy new ones than to wash them at those rates....and certainly easier than darning.

But yours are special, nice socks. I can see why you want to save them. Nice job.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

mom taught me how to darn when i was 6 or so. i wear wool socks around the house, out on the deck etc. doesn't take long for the heel to go.

when i can't darn them anymore i cut off the foot and knit another one. doesn't have to be the same color. i'm often running around here with odd colors on my socks. ~Georgia


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

The repairs look very good, and I like the sparkly sock tops! I remember my mother knitting, and more often, repairing worn heels and toes in work socks. She thought that's why so many you bought had different colour toes and heels, to make knitting new ones in easier, and she certainly did that. I've never learned how to "turn a heel" correctly on a sock, much less remove the worn heel and make a new one. I understand it's not hard to do, and could be a fun project this winter....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

doc- said:


> My Ma used to darn socks regularly.
> 
> In fact, I got into the survivalist mode of thinking one evening in the mid 50s while she was darning and I at age 7 was watching a documentary on WWII on TV. They were showing footage of peasant villagers fleeing town with all their possessions on their donkeys or own backs as the invading armies were approaching...I asked Ma. "If they leave home, how will they eat?"...Without looking up from her darning, she sagely said, "They'll just head for the hills." as if that would solve the problem....I pondered that for a moment, and it didn't take long to realize, that we lived in Chicago. We ain;t got no hills. Where would we go if there was ever a war here?...The die was cast.
> 
> ...


Thank you....they are made with my own handspun yarns so its even more important to mend them. Great story you shared!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

alida said:


> The repairs look very good, and I like the sparkly sock tops! I remember my mother knitting, and more often, repairing worn heels and toes in work socks. She thought that's why so many you bought had different colour toes and heels, to make knitting new ones in easier, and she certainly did that. I've never learned how to "turn a heel" correctly on a sock, much less remove the worn heel and make a new one. I understand it's not hard to do, and could be a fun project this winter....


Thank you! I have a cool way to make heels and will post a video that shows a way I like. I do suggest you take your time and do the heel with the video...after you learn, you will not need instructions...heels are easy but a little fidgety to learn at first...not at all daunting!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

romysbaskets said:


> Thank you! I have a cool way to make heels and will post a video that shows a way I like. I do suggest you take your time and do the heel with the video...after you learn, you will not need instructions...heels are easy but a little fidgety to learn at first...not at all daunting! Ok it is pasted below...fast forward to 6 minutes and you will see the toe up version I use. Prior to this, she goes over different ways of doing heels. Her version I use is at the 6 min mark so I think you would enjoy skipping the other minutes as it may be confusing.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

romysbaskets said:


>


Thank you for posting this. I am determined to make one pair of socks the right way in my life, instead of heaving the mass of yarn and needles across the living room which has happened on, er, more than one occasion.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

alida said:


> Thank you for posting this. I am determined to make one pair of socks the right way in my life, instead of heaving the mass of yarn and needles across the living room which has happened on, er, more than one occasion.


Awww please post a pic of a finished sock when you do. This video for me was great to do more socks with., I wasn't happy with other methods and the socks have stronger heels done this way. The first time I tried making socks...it was a 3 time getting it on 4 needles and then....getting frustrated....taking it out and wondering why people bother? Then I got stubborn the 4th time and got it done! This ladys videos will make you capable of knitting socks...she lives in Wyoming and knits for her own use but also for gifts. its a no frills instruction that is very helpful. 

Hope to see your results soon!


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

romysbaskets said:


> Awww please post a pic of a finished sock when you do. This video for me was great to do more socks with., I wasn't happy with other methods and the socks have stronger heels done this way. The first time I tried making socks...it was a 3 time getting it on 4 needles and then....getting frustrated....taking it out and wondering why people bother? Then I got stubborn the 4th time and got it done! This ladys videos will make you capable of knitting socks...she lives in Wyoming and knits for her own use but also for gifts. its a no frills instruction that is very helpful.
> 
> Hope to see your results soon!


I will post when I make some. I just bought a phone with camera and I’ve only been able to post sideways pictures.... I guess that won’t matter much for socks🤞


----------

